# Dalgleish's Richard Hurst



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Still looking for the above, a good mate of mine back in '72 on Starworth.

Paul


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Where did he come from, more details would help.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi to you, linglis.

Dick was a deck cadet in '72. We sailed to Canada's western shores for pulp paper, calling at lots of small mills along the coast and going as far north as Kitimat, just below the Alaskan border. Had a great time in that wonderful part of the world. I did have a few letters from him from time to time afterwards but they soon petered out and we lost touch altogether.

He may have progressed up the ladder, either with Dalgleish's or somebody else. A good worker, intelligent and lively lad, you might say.

That's about all I can say really. Captain on the Starworth was one Norman Storey (Story?). Don't recall any other names now, it was too long ago. I was 21 at the time, Dick would have been possibly about the same, or slightly younger.

Thanks for your reply.

Paul


----------

